# Which breed?



## TheSwindler (Jan 21, 2020)

Are there any breeds or ewe/ram breed mix that have all of the following qualities?


used for dairy
used for wool
can tolerate heat (up to 100F) and cold (down to 25F)
good mothers
need less feed comparatively
fairly docile/tame
no wool on legs or face
seasonal breeders


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 21, 2020)

I would say Finn sheep are a good choice. 
Their wool awesome and brings in a high price. 
They can be used for dairy, but don't give as much as the top milk breeds. They can handle temps up to 100F and easily below 0F. 
Excellent mothering instincts. Our ewes have raised twins and triplets with easy. One older ewe's lamb needed supplements as the ewe had quads. 
Not sure about less feed since we've never raised any other breeds, but do know they don't need as much as high producing milk breeds. They don't need high protein hay. 
And they are docil and easy to work. So yes, I do recommend Finns.


----------



## mystang89 (Feb 17, 2020)

Check out awassi, that's what I raise them for. 
I can't find where I recorded how much milk I for from one right now but I can say that from two it was enough to fill the mouths of 8 children for breakfast each day. Mine haven't made as much as what I've seen others claim their make nor as much as an East Friesian but I'm very happy with them.

I have used their wool for insulation, tanned houses for rugs, (that's right Bruce, I'll step you into the ground like you headed my wife and children!)

As goes mothering I've had it either way. The best mother's I've seen have been awassi. Raised twins beautifully, rarely had to worry about anything, just great. I've had horrible mother's that couldn't raise a lamb to save her life. Think that's how I've seen it in all animals I've raised though.

Concerning heat... They originated in Iraq, Iran, Saudi etc. Yeah, they're good on heart. Make sure they are shorn for the late spring and they'll be fine. Water them of course just like anything else. Decent in drought times as well thanks to their fat tails, especially for lactating mother's. I've very glad I didn't dock their tails, very glad.

I only free them during the winter and it doesn't take much to keep them in shape. Doesn't really take too much for lactating mother's either but you definitely need to keep more of an eye on there condition simply due to them nursing.

The ewes are fairly docile and gentle when they find out who their Shepherd is. Until then they are a bit flight but nothing terrible. The Rams are.....Rams.

The will on face or feet thing.... This is the only type of sheep I've had besides a couple East Friesians, so I kinda thought no sheep had wool on their face or feet. At least mine don't.

And they are seasonal breeders, mine are around Oct ish to Dec ish...ish

One thing I mentioned was that mine didn't make as much milk as East Friesian. At the same time I NEVER worry about for rot on mine unless they got a rock stuck in their good or I just was a bad Shepherd and didn't trim their feet for over a year, and that was only on one of the sheep. They are very parasite resistant and don't take too getting sick often. In fact, thanks be to God, in 3 years, none of my Awassi have gotten sick whereas the East Friesians got sick and died. Only thing I had happen to my Awassi was the ram are some Jamestown weed and was high for a day..... Stupid Rams.


----------

